
Daily Crunch: IBM is getting out of facial recognition - JesseJon
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/09/daily-crunch-ibm-is-getting-out-of-facial-recognition/
======
tellarin
Previous HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23462568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23462568)

